# Diagnostic Trouble Codes ?



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

Need to have an OBD2 connector supporting CAN with software to read the codes. The way of flashing DTC on screen or through the CEL is long gone.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...a "multi-purpose" possibility is to get a *ScanGaugeII*™ fuel economy meter which also can read & display engine DTC codes.


----------

